# upgrading a 2007 Roubaix Pro



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Hey:

Need some opinions please. I currently ride a 07 Roubaix Pro, and have been itching to move to a Tarmac. I have been searching around for a cost effective frameset to build up, and I've stumbled on an 09 Tarmac Pro (SL), which I believe to be the equivalent of the 08 SWorks Tarmac. I've got a lot of nice goodies to pull off of my Roubaix - Cosmic Carbone wheelset, DA/Ultegra drivetrain, Specialized Sworks stem and carbon ergo bars, DA pedals, Arione CX carbon braided rail saddle etc. all parts date from 07-08.

Is it worth the $1000 to make the switch? My understanding is that a lot changes in 2 years in the carbon fibre world. But moving from an 07 Roubaix Pro to an 09 Tarmac Pro? Would I see any difference other than geometry?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

hey guys. just bumping this one back up to the top. no thoughts out there? looking for a cost effective upgrade and improvement with this one....

Cheers.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

There is a big difference in the frame geometry of the Roubaix and the Tarmac. You will find that the tarmac will have a bit snappier feel to it. It will also have a bit harsher ride compared to the Roubaix. The 09 frame may be a little lighter and it may have a different carbon layup but not sure if it is going to translate in to a better/worse road feel compared to what you have now. If you can get the Tarmac frame cheap and you are looking for a change I'd say go for it. If it is not what you are looking for you can swap it all back and sell the frame.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frameset, built up with DuraAce, Ultegra cranks and DA 7850-SL wheels. For me it is a fabulous bike and I still love it - great for fast group rides and centuries, and I even did a double century on it. The frame still looks like brand new, though it needs frequent cleaning because of the white paint. It is plenty stiff enough for me, the ride is great (though the road tubeless really smooths it out), and I find the geometry and handling to be spot on. These frames are not super light though, mostly because of construction and partly because of the paint - I'd guess that a SL3 Pro or SL4 Pro frame would be 200-300g lighter. On the other hand the frame feels really solid and durable. The SL is similar to that 2008 SWorks SL, though heavier but with improvements in both stiffness and ride quality. If you can find a 2009 SWorks SL2, that would be better again and lighter.

You'll have to judge whether it is worth the upgrade. If you are looking for stiffness and more aggressive handling, then it sounds worth it to me. I've heard that Roubaix frames of that era are noodles, especially the forks, so I think you would notice a significant tightening up of the bike. $1000 sounds like a reasonable price if the frame is new (from dealer with warranty?), but a little high if it is used. I would certainly not expect to resell my Pro SL frameset for as much as that. If you sell your Roubaix frame you can obviously recoup some of the upgrade cost.

Anyway, that's a lot cheaper than buying a 2012 SL4 Pro or 2012 SL3 Expert frameset - prices have gone up.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Curious what is going into the decision? I have a Secteur and always thought I would upgrade to a Roubaix. But find myself really liking the Tarmac Pro with Dura Ace.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

what's going into the decision? a few things:

- When I purchased the Roubaix in 07, I wasn't anywhere near the shape I am in now. I was much heavier and even the Roubaix seemed like an aggressive geometry for me
- I've got to agree with ukbloke regarding the front end. As I became more used to riding and spent more time on the bike, I did notice mushiness on the front end somewhere.
- I'm addicted to being on my bike. With increased fitness, knowledge, enthusiasm and bike shops willing to unload stock, it just seems like its the right time.

I actually think I'll be going with the 09 SL2 Saxo frameset. with all factors considered, its only going to cost me a couple of hundred more compared to the Pro. its still more than I want to spend, but my Minister of Finance has approved the purchase....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

goaliecyclist said:


> I actually think I'll be going with the 09 SL2 Saxo frameset. with all factors considered, its only going to cost me a couple of hundred more compared to the Pro. its still more than I want to spend, but my Minister of Finance has approved the purchase....


That's a fine choice.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

hey. another update. just pulled the trigger on a lightly used Andy Schleck SL3 - it actually costed me less than the SL2. Fantastic thing is that it is in great shape, comes with a complete warranty, and personal assurance from the LBS's Sales Mgr that it is a completely safe frame. This LBS is very reputable and has a great following in the area. 

The bike is being built as I type this - I'll post pics once I get a hold of it. 

Thanks again for all of your valuable input.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a very nice upgrade you ended up with, would love to see the build when it's done.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats, make sure you post some pics once you get her!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Good Pick*

Sound like a good pick. You feel the difference. Look forward to the pictures.

I was think of changing out a 07 Roubaix Expert to something this fall. I'm just not sure. Good Luck with the new ride.

_________________
07 Specialized Roubiax Expert
10 Specialized S-Works Roubaix


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

*Finally!*

hey guys. finally picked up the SL3 build. WOW! What a different ride the Tarmac is. The only thing it has in common with my Roubaix is the big 'S' on the head tube. I'll try to summarize and note my thoughts quickly:

- Power Transfer is excellent. The SL3 wants to go fast. Very quick and effiecient response to pedalling. It gets up to speed very quickly, and it is very easy to maintain speed. 
- Much stiffer in every aspect. gone is the 'soft' feeling of the Roubaix's front end (and the bottom bracket now that I've been on the SL3). The downside is that road buzz is way more prominant. 
- Agilility: the SL3 handles much better than the Roubaix. Turning street corners is a breeze. Much tighter turning radius than the Roubaix. I was never totally comfortable with tight turns at speed with the Roubaix.
- Aggressive Geometry - the SL3 is very aggressive in comparison. I play a lot of hockey, but I'm going to have work on my core a bit so my lower back muscles don't complain in the long run. The Roubaix is a much more comfy ride. The SL3 seems very race oriented.
- Climbing seemed a bit more efficient - I'll have to do a bit more to comment.
- cool factor: I was told this frame theme is 1 of 100. I think that is pretty cool to point out to people (who care).
- Fast bike - scored a PB average speed on my first ride on the SL3. Don't know if that was just a little excitement taking over, but I know I've put out the same effort on the Roubaix before.

All in all, I'm very satisfied. Again, I did spend a little more than I wanted to, but I'm hoping this build will last me 4+ years like the Roubaix did (with the understanding that I will eventually have to start replacing some of the older parts I brought up on this build). The 07 Roubaix Pro was a very good frame. The SL3 is superior in every way, minus the comfort factor.

Cheers!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

goaliecyclist said:


> hey guys. finally picked up the SL3 build. WOW! What a different ride the Tarmac is. The only thing it has in common with my Roubaix is the big 'S' on the head tube. I'll try to summarize and note my thoughts quickly:
> 
> - Power Transfer is excellent. The SL3 wants to go fast. Very quick and effiecient response to pedalling. It gets up to speed very quickly, and it is very easy to maintain speed.
> - Much stiffer in every aspect. gone is the 'soft' feeling of the Roubaix's front end (and the bottom bracket now that I've been on the SL3). The downside is that road buzz is way more prominant.
> ...


Picked my Tarmac SL3 Pro up today to replace my Secteur. Always assumed the upgrade would be to a Roubaix but I second everything you said from the test rides. Unfortunately there is a hurricane coming so for now the first real ride is on hold. 

Congrats.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very cool! Nice to see one of those special theme frames again, and interesting to see that they have little premium in the resale market!


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Cheers! Thanks for all of your input. I've put on 80km since picking it up. Even with this short distance and with my limited skill set, its very easy to see how well the bike accelerates across gaps, maintains speed, descends predictably, and snaps up climbs. I'm sure the more I ride, the more the SL3 will surprise me. Fantastic job Specialized! 

ukbloke: I'm surprised the frame was available at the discounted price I got it for. 
NJBiker72: I guarantee you will love this frame more every time you ride it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

goaliecyclist said:


> Cheers! Thanks for all of your input. I've put on 80km since picking it up. Even with this short distance and with my limited skill set, its very easy to see how well the bike accelerates across gaps, maintains speed, descends predictably, and snaps up climbs. I'm sure the more I ride, the more the SL3 will surprise me. Fantastic job Specialized!
> 
> ukbloke: I'm surprised the frame was available at the discounted price I got it for.
> NJBiker72: I guarantee you will love this frame more every time you ride it.


Can't wait to try. Thought about it today but probably would have needed pontoons as the guy at the LBS indicated.


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

*nice ride*

looks sweet. what wheels are those?


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Thanks....Wheels are Mavic Cosmic Carbones - I peeled off the fugly mavic decals.


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Whats the weight?


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

She's hefty, like me. tipped the scales at 17+lbs as pictured. not entirely sure where all of the weight is coming from, but the wheelset is a major contributor for sure. maybe osbb adapter for the older fsa crank? i dunno, but I like her....


----------

